# Chuckie with my first Qview



## jjwesley (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope I get this right.  I smoked a Chuck Roast today and this is my first attempt at posting my success story/ with Qviews. I forgot to take photos when I first put the rub on and they were already in the Masterbuilt gas when I remembered. so the first photo is of the roasts is about 2.5 hrs into the smoke.  Then I wrapped them in foil at interneal temp of 165.  Then I brought them up to 205 internal and the final photos of the finished product.  Now if you will excuse me. I've got some eatin to do.


----------



## flash (Aug 26, 2011)

Well at 205 to 210 internal, you should have been able to pull it, but this is one thick Chuckie.

What did you think about it?


----------



## smoke king (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks like you did good! Since you took it up to 205 you could have alternately pulled the meat apart, but either way it looks like it was a success!


----------



## jjwesley (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks guys.  Yes I do think i did OK.  It was delicious.  I can't wait to do it again.  I think now, After doing a couple chickens, and meatballs and some sausage, all of which turned out satisfactorily, I'm gettting the nerve to try ribs.  I can't tell you all how much I appreciate all the advice, hints and in general great information I read in this forum.  As a new hobby, I think it's a keeper.There is so much to learn, and so much information here that I appear to be addicted to this like my wife is to Farmville.


----------



## smoke king (Aug 26, 2011)

I think one of the first things I smoked was ribs, I think they are one of the easier meats to smoke. So give em a shot. The 3-2-1 method is pretty fool proof.

 


jjwesley said:


> I appear to be addicted to this like my wife is to Farmville.


Tell he if she can figure out a way to make those farm animals real....you can smoke em!


----------



## jjwesley (Aug 26, 2011)

I'll ask her Smoke King. Even if she can't, I love your humor.


----------



## miamirick (Aug 26, 2011)

chucks look really tasty i could use a hunk right now, mrs miami made chicken ceasar salad for dinner and i cant compare the two if you know what i mean,

you better lighten up on those cokes!   we need beers in the background!


----------



## venture (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks like you did a great job.  Sometimes in the heat of the smoke, the camera is the last thing on your mind!  LOL

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 27, 2011)

The chuckie looks delicious!

Great job!


----------

